# Fingerprinting From Bangalore



## chetan (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi All,

As part of Aus 175 application, I need to apply for Canadian PCC ( I was in Canada for 2 yrs ).

As per the Canada PCC requirements, they need the fingerprint form.

Now, I understand that I have to go to Bangalore Commissioner's office, fill up form, then go to LOcal police station and again go to Com office.

I have a couple of queries :

1. Canada website does not have any specific fingerprinting Form. They mention
any Police fingerprinting Form will do.
Now does the Com office/Police Station provide the Fingerprinting Form ?


2. I need some more details on this, Has anyone appied Fingerprinting from Bangalore ? It would be very kind of you if you could reply, so that I can PM/contact you.

Thanks a lot !
~ Chetan


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

chetan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As part of Aus 175 application, I need to apply for Canadian PCC ( I was in Canada for 2 yrs ).
> 
> ...


You can PM me. I got it done through a private agent and used it for FBI clearance. It was accepted by FBI.


----------



## NanoMeko (Jan 15, 2011)

I've done them myself. I got some of that stamp ink and very carefully followed instructions on the form after practicing quite some time on regular paper.

I was tired of going to busy police offices and asking and getting strange responses.

I also received the FBI clearance about 5-6 weeks later.


----------



## smmahendar (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fingerprinting in Bangalore*

Hello All,
Even i need to get the PCC from canada for Australia immigration. I was in canada for 1.5 years. Can anyone suggest about the process, where to start and go?

Thanks,
Mahendar


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

On the FD 258 form, what should be the MAIL RESULTS TO ADDRESS? DIAC or to my home address 

Then what is the process of sending the results to CO/DIAC. 


Thanks
HS


----------



## avinash2603 (Jan 16, 2013)

gg3103 said:


> You can PM me. I got it done through a private agent and used it for FBI clearance. It was accepted by FBI.


Hi,
Can you please give me the contact details of the person for finger prints. I need it for Austrailian PR.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Rgds,
Avinash


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

avinash2603 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please give me the contact details of the person for finger prints. I need it for Austrailian PR.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


I got my fingerprinting done for both me and my spouse from truthlabs, Hyderabad. I believe they have office in Bangalore also. They charged me Rs. 1500 + 12.36% service tax. Quite reasonable compared to others. 

You can contact them Contact Us


----------



## Aishwarya1885 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Fingerprinting services in Bangalore*

Hi, I am applying for a Canadian PR and my husband required a COC from Singapore as he was a resident of Singapore earlier. He needs to take fingerprinting for this process. We live in Bangalore. Is there a genuine Government authorised place which is nominal? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Were you able to find one in bangalore? please share the information,
will be helpful for me.



Aishwarya1885 said:


> Hi, I am applying for a Canadian PR and my husband required a COC from Singapore as he was a resident of Singapore earlier. He needs to take fingerprinting for this process. We live in Bangalore. Is there a genuine Government authorised place which is nominal? Please help. Thanks.


----------

